# Trace Protein in Urine



## MissMegs

Hi

I posted this in Second Tri too but thought I'd get as many opinions as possible!

I had a 20 week check up with my mw yesterday - she offers 20 wk appointments to first time mums - and when she tested my urine it came back with a trace of protein. Now, I know I'm probably worrying about nothing as she said there was nothing for me to be concerned about, that it just means it was neither positive or negative. She knows my mum had pre-eclampsia when pregnant with me so will keep a close eye on me, but she did say my blood pressure is absolutely fine and because I've no other symptoms this really is nothing for me to be concerned about.

Has anyone else had this??


----------



## StarLightxx

I had trace protein when I last saw midwife. My mum had pre-eclampsia too so i was a bit worried.

Had my 25 week appointment with doctor and she tested wee again and said everything was fine. They will just check it each time you have to give a urine sample. Hope this helps abit!!


----------



## MRSTJ

Hi just to let you know that ive had a trace of protien in all my wee samples through out this pregnancy (except the last one that was tested) and i had pre eclampsia with my 1st pregnancy. I have been told not to worry as it could be down to the sample bottles not being sterile or its just the changes happening within your body. So dont worry hun xx


----------



## kglo

I had this at 20 weeks and was told to drink lots of water, my next test was clear. 

So start drinking loads of water.


----------



## angelstardust

A trace protein can come from contamination of the urine by cervical mucus when you pee. Or contamination of the dip stick, container etc. A trace is nothing at all to worry about.


----------



## binxyboo

I have this.
I went to see the midwife last week and they found a trace of protien and my blood pressure was slightly raised (but not classed as high)
They want me back on tuesday to recheck everything, but I have been given strict instructions on how to do the wee sample in case there was a chance of contamination in the last one.


----------



## MissMegs

A big thank you to all!! I feel a bit daft for being concerned, especially when I was told there was no need to be, but it does make feel better to know others have been or are having the same thing.


----------



## sarahchops86

I have never had a clear urine sample lol! I have to test 2x weekly and it ALWAYS shows trace and has even shown +1 at times, my blood pressure is nice and low, and I have no infections just seems to be one of those things x


----------



## shayandbump

When I was about 30 wks pregnant I had trace protein in my urine. My blood pressure was fine though and, at 32 wks, when they tested my urine again there wasn't any sign of it. My MW said it can show up if you get a bit of vaginal discharge (nice) in with your sample.


----------



## kmac625

I had trace protein last apointment but even though my ankles and feet are badly swollen, since my blood pressure is low (110/70) the midwives say it's nothing to worry about. At the clinic I go to it even has marked on the container that a trace amount is considered normal.


----------



## AriannasMama

That has happened at one of my appointments and the nurse said it could even be caused by something you ate (I had cheese quesidillas so that explains the protein, lol)


----------



## hotmum2b

Hi, when i went to see the midwife i had a trace of protein but everything else was perfectly normal, my midwife did say it is common and normal to have some protein whilst pregnant but if it gets more than a trace they look into it, xx


----------



## genies girl

this is exactly what they say to me each time, i was told to drink more so dont worry x


----------



## lucy_x

i had it once, it turned out to be just a bit of mucus. Nothing to worry about :)


----------

